# How much would you pay to bulletproof your car?



## GlobalBrother (Jan 16, 2014)

The high prices in the US makes this a luxury.

The Cost to Bulletproof Your Car


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Well I wouldn't waste my money on a CAR, it would have to be a 4X4 SUV or Truck. My neighborhood isn't that violent and when and if it does I don't plan on being out driving around. I would rather spend that money fortifying my living compound area. I plan on keeping a low profile since I have a low budget


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

$586.27 and not a penny more. When will you be over? I am free on Monday.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

GlobalBrother said:


> The high prices in the US makes this a luxury.
> 
> The Cost to Bulletproof Your Car


Cars are a waste of time in a crisis, and all of the info in this link show rich "targets" cars that they need to protect them selves from the enemies that they have made. :scratch

the whole look at me I am rich thing will get you killed quick in a unrest situation.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Who needs a crisis? The carjacking capital of the world is here in NJ.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

NOTHING!

I don't plan on going to Detroit, DC, LA or NJ...


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

Nothing
My reasons
1) Their is no such thing as Bullet Proof. Their are however certain levels of Bullet Resistant. The amount of Bullet Resistance is likely dependent on the amount you are willing to pay. So for fairly cheap you could make your car bullet resistant to a degree to most pistols. However I'd like to see a car stand up to a 40 MM Grenade, or a 50 BMG
1A) The Weight you add will increase wear and tear on your motor, and you'll have worse gas mileage the last thing a prepper would want. Also you'll see your max speed go down depending on the weight you add.
2) I have Plate Body Armor for my chest. If my car dies, or gets the engine block shot out by a 7.62X51 round I can get out of the vehicle and decide if today is a good day to die. 

So No I won't pay to Bullet Resist my car.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm OK with up-armoring the BOV but that is a priority II or possibly even III item on my list of things to do.

I guess it depends too on what you want to defend against? I can drape a few layers of relatively inexpensive bullet resistant fibreglass wovenroving and come up with something that I hope works...

I hope to have that done this year! if Ricky Retard wants to pop off a shot trying to carjack the BOV, sucks to be him, I'm protected and he's exposed and maybe one of us lets him meditate in a horizontal position while precious seconds go away...


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

Zero for me as well...why be a target??

Hmm, didn't know first-time posters could use off-site links.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

forluvofsmoke said:


> Zero for me as well...why be a target??
> 
> Hmm, didn't know first-time posters could use off-site links.


he listed himself as a vendor and contributed to the site ($) so i have no problem with first time person posting something, but it would be cool if they introduced themselves...


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Cabowabo said:


> 1) Their is no such thing as Bullet Proof. Their are however certain levels of Bullet Resistant. The amount of Bullet Resistance is likely dependent on the amount you are willing to pay. However I'd like to see a car stand up to a 40 MM Grenade, or a 50 BMG


Bulletproofing against .22LR? = practical and cost effective in many ways
Bulletproofing against .223/5.56? = a bit tougher to do, but not impossible
Bulletproofing against .30-06 or .308? = geez, now its getting tough to do even with lots of $$$
Bulletproofing against .50 BMG? = no longer practical without spending huge amounts of money. Can a MRAP stop .50 BMG?

https://uscrow.org/2013/04/08/how-t...tant-ambush-protected-light-armored-vehicles/

http://kitup.military.com/2011/07/inventor-says-armor-can-take-multiple-50-cal-hits.html


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

If I was rich I'd have it. I'm not so it isn't a priority. I don't normally drive too far from home or into areas that would become dangerous if EBT cards stopped working.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

rather than converting a pre-existing car buying a used bullet resistant car may be much cheaper..
Every once in a while you find some used ones FS.


----------

